# Mark 14 - the disciples prepared to fight but not surrender!



## Eoghan (Dec 14, 2009)

A while ago a friend characterised the disciples as rough fishermen you would want on your side in a bar-fight. Looking at the arrest of Jesus I see some truth in that.

the disciples were armed with at least two swords - Luke 22:38
the disciples surround Jesus Luke 22:49
the disciples seek permission to strike with swords
Peter (it would be him) just goes ahead and tries for a head blow , cutting off Malchus' ear - Jn 18:10
Jesus stops the brawl from happening -John 18:11
Jesus negotiates the safety of the disciples- Jn 18:8

What strikes me is that they were prepared to fight and die (against a cohort of romans that would be the natural outcome Jn 18:3) what they were not prepared for was surrendering Jesus. This was contrary to all their instincts. At this point they left Him - at His request (implied in Jn 18:8 & 11).

They did not flee in cowardly disarray as the account in Mark might suggest. Peter follows in total incomprehension at the events that have overtaken them. To die with a sword in his hand defending Messiah was one thing... 
..but this? It is probably in this frame of mind that he distances himself from Jesus. Wanting to understand what was happening took him to the courtyard. Confusion and yes perhaps doubt as to what Messiah's mission really was led him to deny Jesus.

I understand Peter. It would have taken a faith and confidence Peter did not have to trust implicitly in Messiah at this point. This faith he did not have - but he would. Once he comprehended what had been accomplished he became the Apostle Peter.

I would encourage all men to contemplate the disciples in this light. They were men not wimps. Yet it seems they were at this stage limited by their understanding and faith could not take them beyond that.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes. It takes far more courage to surrender and take up one's cross than it does to stand up and fight. We learn something about the disciples here, but also about Jesus.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the situation describes perfect confusion, increasing fear, and panic. Some are paralyzed, some act impusively, and in the end all melt away--Peter, not until he has seen the conclusion at the trial.

I think they were not really expecting to fight anyone. The Messiah would defeat his foes with a single word, as he had done many times.

And then he didn't.

The disciples did not understand; they had failed in their preparation (listening to Jesus, watching, praying). They were weak, like the sheep they would eventually lead. And this failure (especially Peter's) would make them tender shepherds in the future, when they would have many such failures... like ourselves... to deal with.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 14, 2009)

One aside - there is no indication I can find that the men who came to arrest our Lord were Romans. In three gospels they are referred to as an armed multitude, in John they are referenced thus:


> Joh 18:3 Judas then, having received a band of men and *officers from the chief priests and Pharisees*, cometh thither with lanterns and torches and weapons.


These officers would more likely have been the temple guard rather than Romans, wouldn't they?


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 14, 2009)

*Romans?*

The NASV speaks of a "Roman cohort" - a cohort normally comprising 600 men. Admittedly the word "Roman" is in italics indicating it is implicit rather than explicit. The very term chilearchos appears to be of immediate latin origin (strongs).

Again in v 12 the commander is called a chilearchos - a military term.

Strategos is used of the captain of the Jewish temple guard (Luke 22 and Acts).

Chilearchos is used extensively in Acts 21-25 of the Roman military commanders.

So there was some sort of Roman detachment up to 600 soldiers.


----------

